# Memory, motherboard or bios problelm?



## online24 (Jun 4, 2011)

I have this desktop Acer Aspire E380
Motherbord EM61SM/EM61PM (printed on the board HT2000 MCP61PM-AM Rev:1.0)
AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+
BIOS Name Phoenix - Award WorkstationBIOS v6.00PG
BIOS Vendor Phoenix Technologies, LTD
SMBIOS Version R01-A2
BIOS Date 14.09.2006

After a systemcrash I upgrade it from Windows XP(32) to Windows 7(64)
It was delivered with 2GB of memory and I wanted to upgrade it to 4GB. 
The motherboard have 4 memory slots.
I took one of the old mem.bricks with me to the shop to be shure I got simulare and bought 2x1GB.

Installing 3 bricks is OK (3GB) but 4 bricks no. I got boot-error. (long beeps that idicate mem.error)
Then I tried to change places to the bricks but no, same error it won't accept 4 bricks, only 3 no matter which slots I put them in
I have also tested the slots on the motherboard. All (4) is OK.

I have little experience with the bios and motherboard setup
I have no manual for the motherboard and the bios.

I need help


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

run memtest on the ram 1 stick at a time

Memtest86+ - Advanced Memory Diagnostic Tool

check the voltage range of the ram,the m/board may default to low and you may need to set it manually

what power supply

brand
model
wattage

what video card or onboard chip


----------



## online24 (Jun 4, 2011)

I download and run the mem.test bu did not understand a thing.
I was not any info about v.range I coud see.

But on two of my membriks is Kingston RMD2-800/1G
The other 2 is named Apacer 1GB PC2-4300 CL4 

And from SiSoftware Sandra

Computer
Manufacturer : ACER
Model : Aspire E380
Version : R01-A2
Serial Number : 91EGE74N7S651008B7EL00
ID : A6211900-06208F82-04132012-00000034

Mainboard
Manufacturer : ACER
Multi-Processor (MP) Support : No
Multi-Processing (MPS) Version : 1.40
Model : EM61SM/EM61PM
BIOS : 09/14/2006-MCP61M-AM-6A61KE11C-00
Chipset : nVidia nForce 6100/6150 MCP

Computer Memory Controller
Location : Mainboard
Error Correction Capability : None
Number of Memory Slots : 4
Maximum Installable Memory : 16GB
Bank0/1 - A0 : Empty
Bank2/3 - A1 : None None None None DIMM 1GB/64
Bank4/5 - A2 : None None None None DIMM 1GB/64
Bank6/7 - A3 : None None None None DIMM 1GB/64

Chipset
Model : AMD Athlon 64 / Opteron HT Hub
Revision : A1
Bus : HyperTransport
Version : 1.02
Front Side Bus Speed : 2x 1GHz (2GHz)
Maximum FSB Speed : 2x 1.8GHz (3.6GHz)
Width : 16-bit / 16-bit
I/O Queue Depth : 4 request(s)
Maximum Bus Bandwidth : 7.85GB/s

Chipset 1 Hub Interface
Type : HyperTransport
Version : 1.02
In/Out Width : 16-bit / 16-bit
Duplex : No
Multiplier : 5x
Speed : 2x 1GHz (2GHz)

Logical/Chipset Memory Banks
Bank 2 : 1GB DIMM DDR2 4-4-4-12 2-17-4-2 2T
Bank 4 : 512MB DIMM DDR2 4-4-4-12 2-17-4-2 2T
Bank 5 : 512MB DIMM DDR2 4-4-4-12 2-17-4-2 2T
Bank 6 : 1GB DIMM DDR2 4-4-4-12 2-17-4-2 2T
Supported Memory Types : ECC DIMM Registered DDR2 ChipKill
Channels : 1
Memory Bus Speed : 2x 246MHz (492MHz)
Maximum Memory Speed : 2x 400MHz (800MHz)
Multiplier : 1/9x
Width : 64-bit
Integrated in Processor : Yes
Cores per Memory Controller : 2 Unit(s)
Refresh Rate : 3.90µs
Power Save Mode : Yes
Fixed Hole Present : No
Maximum Memory Bus Bandwidth : 3.84GB/s

APIC 1
Version : 1.01
Maximum Interrupts : 24
IRQ Handler Engaged : Yes
Enhanced Support : Yes

Memory Module
Manufacturer : Apacer
Type : 1GB DIMM DDR2
Technology : 16x(64Mx8)
Speed : PC2-4300U DDR2-534
Standard Timings : 4-4-4-12 2-16-4-2
Version : 1.01
Memory DC Line : 1.80V
Timing @ 267MHz : 5-4-4-12 2-16-4-2
Timing @ 267MHz : 4-4-4-12 2-16-4-2
Timing @ 200MHz : 3-3-3-9 2-12-3-2

Memory Module
Manufacturer : Kingston
Serial Number : 8D39B84C
Type : 1GB DIMM DDR2
Technology : 8x(128Mx8)
Speed : PC2-6400U DDR2-800
Standard Timings : 5-6-6-18 3-24-6-3
Version : 1.02
Date of Manufacture : 19. februar 2010
Memory DC Line : 1.80V
Timing @ 400MHz : 5-6-6-18 3-24-6-3
Timing @ 333MHz : 4-5-5-15 3-20-5-3

Memory Module
Manufacturer : Kingston
Serial Number : 8D39B94C
Type : 1GB DIMM DDR2
Technology : 8x(128Mx8)
Speed : PC2-6400U DDR2-800
Standard Timings : 5-6-6-18 3-24-6-3
Version : 1.02
Date of Manufacture : 19. februar 2010
Memory DC Line : 1.80V
Timing @ 400MHz : 5-6-6-18 3-24-6-3
Timing @ 333MHz : 4-5-5-15 3-20-5-3

Sensor
Model : AMD K8 CPU [P0, C2, SC0, SN0]
Version : 75.02
Mainboard Specific Support : No

Temperature Sensor(s)
CPU 1 Temperature : 42.00°C

System Bus(es) on Hub 1
Version : 2.30
System Bus 0 : PCI
System Bus 1 : PCI
System Bus 2 : PCIe 1.00 x16 2.5Gbps
System Bus 3 : PCIe 1.00 x1 2.5Gbps
System Bus 4 : PCIe 1.00 x1 2.5Gbps

LPC Hub Controller 1
Model : ECS MCP61 LPC Bridge 
OEM Device Name : nVidia MCP61 LPC Bridge 
Revision : K3
ACPI Power Management : Yes
ACPI Power Management Enabled : No

LPC Legacy Controller 1
Type : ITE IT8726F
Version : 0.26
Number of Enabled Devices : 8

Disk Controller
Model : ECS MCP61 IDE
OEM Device Name : nVidia MCP61 IDE
Interface : ATA
Revision : K3
Channels : 4

Disk Controller
Model : ECS MCP61 SATA Controller
OEM Device Name : nVidia MCP61 SATA Controller
Interface : SATA
Revision : K3
RAID Support : Yes
RAID Enabled : No

Disk Controller
Model : ECS MCP61 SATA Controller
OEM Device Name : nVidia MCP61 SATA Controller
Interface : SATA
Revision : K3
RAID Support : Yes
RAID Enabled : No

Audio Device
Model : ECS MCP61 High Definition Audio
OEM Device Name : nVidia MCP61 High Definition Audio
Revision : K3
Type : HD (High-Definition) Audio
Version : 1.00
Number of In / Out / Bi-Directional Streams : 4 / 4 / 0
Number of Serial Data Streams : 1

Audio Codec
Model : Realtek Semi 888 High Definition Audio
Revision : A2
Version : 1.00
Audio Channels : 12

USB Controller 1
Model : ECS MCP61 USB Controller
OEM Device Name : nVidia MCP61 USB Controller
Revision : K3
Version : 1.00
Interface : OHCI
Channels : 10
Supported Speed(s) : Low (1.5Mbps) Full (12Mbps) 
Legacy Emulation Enabled : No

USB Controller 2
Model : ECS MCP61 USB Controller
OEM Device Name : nVidia MCP61 USB Controller
Revision : K3
Version : 2.00
Specification : 1.00
Interface : EHCI
Channels : 10
Companion Controllers : 1
Supported Speed(s) : Low (1.5Mbps) Full (12Mbps) High (480Mbps) 
Addressing Support : 32-bit
Legacy Emulation Enabled : No

SMBus/i2c Controller 1
Model : nVidia MCP5+ SMBus 1
Version : A.02
Advanced TCO Mode Enabled : No
Slave Device Enabled : No
PEC Support : No

SMBus/i2c Controller 2
Model : nVidia MCP5+ SMBus 2
Version : A.02
Advanced TCO Mode Enabled : No
Slave Device Enabled : No
PEC Support : No

Expansion Slot(s)
PCI0 (1h) : PCI 32-bit +5V PME Full Used
PCI1 (2h) : PCI 32-bit +5V PME Full Used
PCI2 (3h) : PCI 32-bit +5V PME Full Used
PCI3 (4h) : PCIe 32-bit +5V PME Full Used
PCI4 (5h) : PCIe 32-bit +5V PME Full Used
PCI5 (6h) : PCIe 32-bit +5V PME Full Used
PCI6 : PCI 32-bit +5V PME Full Used

Port Connector(s)
PRIMARY IDE : ATA
SECONDARY IDE : ATA
FDD : 8251 FIFO / Floppy Disk
COM1 : Serial Port 16450 / 9 Pin Dual Inline / DB-9 pin male
COM2 : Serial Port 16450 / 9 Pin Dual Inline / DB-9 pin male
LPT1 : Parallel Port ECP/EPP / DB-25 pin female / DB-25 pin female
Keyboard : Keyboard / PS/2 / PS/2
PS/2 Mouse : Mouse / PS/2 / PS/2
USB0 : USB


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

See if it will run ok on the Kingston DDR2 800, you have 2 different speed ram sets ddr2 800 and ddr2 533, most motherboards do not like having all the slots filled, let alone having different spec sticks installed.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

And, 64Bit XP can cause more grief than it's worth.


----------



## online24 (Jun 4, 2011)

Tyree said:


> And, 64Bit XP can cause more grief than it's worth.


I upgrade to Win.7(64) not XP 

wrench97 wrote

```
See if it will run ok on the Kingston DDR2 800, you have 2 different  speed ram sets ddr2 800 and ddr2 533, most motherboards do not like  having all the slots filled, let alone having different spec sticks  installed.
```
 So if I get me 2 new mem.bricks f.ex. like this kit
Kingston 2x2 GB 533MHz PC4200 DDR2 the problem is solved or?
Or have someone a bether solusion.

(I got this message from Sisoft Sandra that my Bios is out of date. But that is an other problem.)


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It may not be ok, the older nvidia chipset do like having the ram slots filled, they usually run fine on 2 sticks, but struggle with 4, since it's a OEM PC you can not adjust the voltage settings in the bios to make them work.


----------



## online24 (Jun 4, 2011)

wrench97 said:


> It may not be ok, the older nvidia chipset do like having the ram slots filled, they usually run fine on 2 sticks, but struggle with 4, since it's a OEM PC you can not adjust the voltage settings in the bios to make them work.


So you mean that I shall get me 2 more bricks 1 GHz simulare to the 2 I bought so I have 4 simulare bricks and try to fill all 4 slots?
Upgrade my bios do not change anything or?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Well for the best shot at having 4 sticks they'll need to be the same, but I've run across an awful lot of those boards that would just refuse to run 4 sticks.
On a retail board you could bump the MCP voltage up .1-.2 and have work but that causes heat and premature failure of the motherboard chipset(MCP), on a OEM board it's not a option the settings are not there.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

You are not adding ram in the right way. As Wrench 97 said far better chance with 4 ram sticks the same but why guess? That is what you and shops are doing.
Best way is go to a ram maker site like RAM Memory Upgrade: Dell, Mac, Apple, HP, Compaq. USB drives, SSD at Crucial.com use their configurator, and put in your pc model number then buy the ram* models* they suggest only. if you buy from them then they guaranty the match.


----------



## online24 (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks so far. 
I'll get me new bricks and try. It's not that great amounth of money.


----------

